# Rig Trip Video



## reel office (Jan 16, 2015)

I finally put together the video from a trip we took to the rigs back in August. Hope y'all enjoy.
https://vimeo.com/158959411


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That looks like a lot of fun, thx for sharing capt!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Cool video. 

I thought raking leaves was only something you did in the fall. Nope! 2:23 and 2:42 has some good leaf raking! :whip:


----------



## reel office (Jan 16, 2015)

Boboe said:


> Cool video.
> 
> I thought raking leaves was only something you did in the fall. Nope! 2:23 and 2:42 has some good leaf raking!


Haha the bad thing is he swung and missed two other times that I edited out


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
Whyme


----------



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

great trip, makes me wanna go, but work stops that. Is it time to quit and fish ? lol


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

reel office said:


> Haha the bad thing is he swung and missed two other times that I edited out


Ouch!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that looks like a ton of fun...


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

We are thinking about doing a trip. Which capt do you recommend? Thanks


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

That is some serious procrastination, but worth the wait.


----------

